# Vote for the best review of Feb 2020!



## TUGBrian (Feb 28, 2020)

I have narrowed this months finalists down to 10 in hopes of making it a bit easier on folks to read them all!

Vidanta Sea Garden  dov 1/2020
Banyan Resort  dov 1/2020
Marriott Harbour Lake  dov 9/19
Morritts Tortuga Club dov 1/2020 
Sea Scape Beach & Golf Villas  dov 10/19
Worldmark Spencer Street  dov 2/2020
Worldmark Vancouver dov 2/2020
HGVC Kings Land dov 2/2020
Vista Encantada Spa Resort dov 2/2020
Inn at the Opera dov 2/2020


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 28, 2020)

I cast the first vote...............


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 28, 2020)

note that dov stands for Date of Visit (just in case there are multiple recent reviews for a particular resort.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 28, 2020)

everyone voting for a different review this time...haha.  should make for another close decision!


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 1, 2020)

bump...sunday is a good day to vote for the best of these great reviews!


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 10, 2020)

bump...need more votes =)


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 2, 2020)

Vote for the best review of Feb 2020

Total voters 13
Poll closed Mar 23, 2020.
And the winner is...


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 2, 2020)

sorry..this kinda fell off the radar with whats going on lately.  ill reach out to the winner here shortly.  appears the marriott harbour lake review won for feb.


----------

